# Chicago Area



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Post to this thread.

~Chuck


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

*help wanted*

Anybody near Chicago willing to help me out in a big storm? Let me know, I'm ok for up to 6", but could use the help over that.

Dan Norton
708-366-7339


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

Dan,

I am about 3 hours west of ya. I could help out in a pinch. Could be there ready to go in about 3.5 hours.


----------



## cbr954plower (Nov 20, 2002)

Hoy.... Where abouts are ya... got an uncle has a huge outfit is always looking for ways to fill his guys time cards....


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm in Forest Park, Oak Park, River Forest, Franklin Park, etc.

Near West Suburbs of Chicago.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

2 Hours west. Be happy to if we get missed.
Scott


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Those of you who posted, I'm keeping your names for future, ok?

Thanks again...

Dan


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

*I can help you out........................*

Let me know if we can be of any assistance to you?

Currently as far south as Ogden & Milwaukee (Chicago) and actually have in Franklin Park, north to Arlington Heights.

Pacocha Landscaping Services, Inc.

(847)699-0116
(847)699-0122 Fax

www.landscapeandsnow.com

e-mail:[email protected]

Joe Pacocha, CSP


----------



## plucnik (Oct 24, 2002)

I would be glad to help when available. I'm in LaGrange Park. My Jeep is good for smaller lots and residentials. My email is [email protected] and my Nextel number is 708 935 1718. - Peter


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

thought your house style look familiar.... looked like mine.
I lived in lyons up until a year ago.
I was gonna guess that it was Brookfield/LaGrange/Lyons


----------



## okmetoo (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm here if you need help. It seems that the chicago area gets more than we do over here in indiana.
pager: 219-755-4838

would be glad to help if not swamped.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Im down in Peoria, about 3hrs, in a real pinch id be more than happy to help out a fellow Illinoisan(sp?) Seems like it gets pretty hectic around here same as when it is there tho. [email protected]


----------



## mtnbkn9 (Nov 29, 2001)

I'm not to far from J. Henderson.....I could be there in 3.5 hrs too...It's like the snow misses us every time...Goes North and South of us.....


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: help wanted*



> _Originally posted by hoyboy _
> *Anybody near Chicago willing to help me out in a big storm? Let me know, I'm ok for up to 6", but could use the help over that.
> 
> Dan Norton
> 708-366-7339 *


Already been to one of your shops.

4.5 hour drive.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Looking for a subcontractor for the remainder of the season! For driveway plowing and commercial work! Will pay top dollar! Approx. 35 driveways, no more than that, and all the commercial work you would like after that! 

For the NorthShore area! 

Call me 847-561-3197

Chuck Benigni


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I usually have 2 trucks to spare. One with a tailgate spreader. Both are very reliable and utilize only very experienced drivers. Call on me anytime.

Christopher A. Kinkade
(219) 808-9328


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

*Sub work*

We are always looking for subs to back us up and are often times available to help you out during a storm. We cover from Chicago's south side and south suburbs east to Valparaiso down to Demotte. Call to discuss for next winter.
Mike Anderson
Snow Pros, Inc.
219-937-6697
[email protected]


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

I've signed a few large accounts for next year and will need help...any of you Chicago guys available to help on a regular basis?

Let me know asap...thanks!

Dan Norton
Hoy Landscaping, Inc.
708-366-7339


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

I have been in the business for 6 years, started with a snowblower and some sidewalks. Moved up to a 4 wheel ATV and plow. Then to plow trucks with Vbox spreaders. On to Class C (class C IL/DL)truck setups with plows and spreaders. I owned a plow truck for a year...needed a better quality truck. I got my experience with heavy machinery in the military. I am capable of maintaining some heavy equipment also.

I do not currently have any equipment, I drive for another family company. I am getting tired of the family favoritism going on. I am looking for someone that needs a driver during the day, as I work 11pm to 7am. I live in Tinley Park, and have residential, commercial, and mainly large trucking firm experience.

If needed I have a 1/2 ton 4x4 with a Class 4 hitch and a 7pin.

708-670-8370
111*215435*1


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

HD61CUIN -

Give me a call, I can use a person for daytime snow work. 

847-561-3197

Chuck B.


----------



## Fleetwood555 (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: help wanted*



> _Originally posted by hoyboy _
> *Anybody near Chicago willing to help me out in a big storm? Let me know, I'm ok for up to 6", but could use the help over that.
> 
> Dan Norton
> 708-366-7339 *


I am in Alsip IL I have 1 truck possibly 2 available
John 708-473-7315


----------



## fyrdude (Feb 5, 2004)

I have 2 trucks on in Lake County near the lake. Call if ya need help. I usually have to have mine done by 6am but can be available if your in a pinch. I also would prefer commercial but will do a driveway if need be.
847-652-4248 
Cary


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

need a sub with a dump with salt capabilitys for next season south burbs of chicago.


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

*So Sub Sub*

Thundercat 99
IWe have exactly what you're looking for! We run an 8 ton International with a tailgate spreader and a 1 ton Chevy with a V-box Western spreader. I live in Lansing and work out of Hammond. Which south suburbs are you talking about? Call to discuss cell phone 219-678-SNOW or at the office toll-free 888-SNOWPRO.
Mike Anderson


----------

